
Why Facebook should pay us a basic income - champagnepapi
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/09/why-facebook-should-pay-us-a-basic-income-commentary.html
======
OtterCoder
I certainly refuse to log back in to Facebook unless they pay me.

------
foobear
It's not clear to me how universal basic income is any different than
communism.

~~~
lovich
Its not equal distribution of all capital, its a guaranteed minimum to live
which still allows for capitalism to operate and for people to get rich. In
theory at least.

~~~
nojvek
Sure. They’ll just raise your rent and you’ll be back to square one.

Basic income doesn’t fix demand and supply. It just increases demand which
increases prices.

Australia has a great welfare program. However you see a large brain drain to
US because smart people don’t want to be taxed just so it ends up in someone
else’s pocket.

There are many holes in Basic income logic.

~~~
lovich
Prices already rise so it's not like that's some extra problem UBI adds. There
needs to be some mechanism that ties UBI to inflation and cost of living, it's
definitely not a fire and forget solution. However we already produce enough
of the basics like food, water, and shelter for everyone in the US so why are
people going without?

